
Starbucks testing $1 coffee & free refills to fight competition - kirubakaran
http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssConsumerGoodsAndRetailNews/idUSN2355697420080123
======
hugh
Of all the bad economic news I've read over the past few days, "Starbucks
considering $1 coffee" is somehow the most depressing.

